# cable vs satellite



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm on analog cable and my wife is ready to make the switch to either digital cable or statellite. anybody have a preference?

I hate the way digital cable loads channels slow. We tried it out a few years back and canned it after 1 month.

But it's time to make a switch any suggestions or ideas? what's cheapest?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

We went the satalite route and paid the little extra to have the networks added so as not to need a seperate antenna and found it to be nicer than digital cable. One thing that might impress you is that you can see what is on any given channel through the menu without having to sit through cables way of scrolling through the channels slowly plus you can check the description of most shows with the dish. I have found that only during extremely bad storms that the dish loses reception but only for a matter of minutes then back to crystal clear viewing.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I've been trying to figure this one out as well. Based on a pure cost perspective at least where I'm at, cable seems more appealing because you can get a discount on broadband internet (at least for a year and then they jack the price up on you). On the other side sat. is around the same price per month but apperiantly I'd have to keep a phone line up and running, which I want to cut, and if I cut the phone line I'd have to get a separate broadband(cable) internet which now costs me twice as much because I don't have cable. Damned if you and Damned if you don't, the way I look at it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I refused to have cable installed. Even after the digital cable came out.

Something about it was just too much money for to many channels I wouldn't watch.

Basic was like $35.

Now I pay for Satellite. It's $24 for even MORE channels I don't watch. We kept our attic antenna to receive out local channels. The downloads are quick enough when we do have them.

Pay TV, cable or satellite, for us was for the wifes day care. Personally, we will be getting rid of the expense as soon as the daycare is gone.

There is too much to do outside to watch TV. Even in the winter monthes.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The folks recently installed DirecTV. Its pretty good. There's a lot of trash channels though. Like "Gem Shopping Network" "Celebrity Shopping Network" and the like, and I didn't think their service line was particularily helpful when I tried to edit those channels out.

But there's a lot of great Channels: ESPNews, ESPN2, ESPN Classic, OLN, Comedy Central, and many others we didn't get with Valley City's cable (even though it cost just as much as DirectTV does now) Outdoor Life costs $1.95/mo, but for some reason the folks like me, so they bought it. You can also get local channels with DirecTV. I know Fargo gets more channels than VC on basic cable, so its all about what you want to see. For me, I don't watch more than SportsCenter, Lost, and NCIS these days, and leave the TV on in the background when I'm tying flies.

One caveat: Make sure your dish has a CLEAR view of the sky, no trees or anything anywhere near it. Otherwise it will cause problems with reception on windy or stormy days. Some friends of mine had that problem when it was installed.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I think the biggest question is how many tv's do you plan on having hooked up? When you get cable, it goes to the whole house and is generally more expensive than satellite. But when you get satellite the package prices are more than likely for 1 unit (sometimes 2). Additional units will cost extra on your satellite bill. So if you end up having to pay $5 extra per tv hooked up to the dish, you cost savings is wiped out. I am, however, guessing that $$ is NO object on your giant g&f salary :wink: .

Also, as previously mentioned, if you are planning on getting high speed internet, cable is likely a better deal.

Bubolc, I have dishnetwork and I don't have a phone line. The only thing I can't do is order movies or upgrade my package with the remote. I have to call the 1-800# for that.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Smalls, do you have internet at home, probably not dial-up or dsl since you don't have a phone line...wireless? Just wondering, anyway I can save $$$$ I'm up for suggestions.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

*I hope the feds aren't reading this*

I do have internet, but I don't pay for it. I have laptop with an integrated wireless card and someone else in my apartment building has been nice enough to run a wireless network without securing it. So when I get home at night I just fire up my computer and I have internet like magic. Really, anyone with a laptop should try it. Go to Wal-mart, get a wireless G card, come home to see if they can pick up a signal, then if they can't, bring the card back.

I was in line to get a carwash the other day and decided to play some solitaire in my pickup. As I was playing, my computer found a network so I ended up being on the internet throughout my carwash experience. Thank unnamed hotel for having an open network.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

In Grand Forks satellite is the only way to get a high definition signal, so we don't have much choice. I hear high definition is going to come with digital cable, but when you call Midcontinent they can't give you any type of timeline. Cable is a ripoff!!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Smalls you're a genieus. I love it, the funny thing is when I talked to a guy in our IS dept. and he told me to secure my wireless or that exact thing will happen...It's not your fault you have a wireless card on you laptop.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Satelite WILL be a problem when it's raining very hard, looses the signal. You know that's about the time there is a tornado waring or storm and you want to see the latest weather updates.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Field Hunter said:


> Satelite WILL be a problem when it's raining very hard, looses the signal. You know that's about the time there is a tornado waring or storm and you want to see the latest weather updates.


I agree completely with that satement, but if it is raining that hard or storming that bad, by then I am listening to the AM radio for my weather updates.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Smalls, in the old condo I lived in we had "free" internet for a little over a year as well. It was awesome! Until very recently, you could drive to w/in a block or two of any public school and pick up their signals too!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

CableOne sucks!!! :******: :******: My folks have cable and they just lost a few channels and CableOne moved alot of other channels around and couldn't even send out a lineup card in their bill. What a joke!

I have Dish Network and could not be happier. More channels, more options and better customer service.

Fargo really needs to get an alternate cable provider. CableOne has no competition and they know it. They screw you at every turn!!! :******: :******:

The satelite dish is the only way to go in my opinion! :2cents:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Had cable went to Dish, now back to cable.First reason is cost for us. We have spoiled kids. TV's in their rooms. With a TV in our room, the office, Family Room, each of the kids room and our living room, Sat became to expensive. We tried having different TVs linked to the same box but it was a nightmare.

So we went to Dig Cable in the Family and Living Room and basic in the rest. I have a feed even running to my work shop. Like FH said you lose signal when it rains, snow blows, or a variety of weather conditions. While not all people have this, the tech explained that some parts of town have interference that will cause pixeling and pic freezing.

From a user stand point I preferred the Sat to the Dig Cable, but I like the local weather radar we get with Cable vs Sat feed.

If I lived in a house with only one or two TV's Sat would be without a doubt the way to go for cost.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I've had Dishnetwork for about 6 years and would never go back to cable. You don't need a phone line unless you want pay per view and a few othe options with the remote.

I've had way fewer problems with signal loss than I did with cable outages. Only lost it a few times in very heavy weather, and then for only a minute.

As for the local channels, I'm in Mandan and I bought an over the air antenna that clips to my dish from Radioshack. It works great, no extra wiring needed and channels are crystal clear. No problem getting local weather info.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

We have had satellite since it started. No cable available. We get local channels out of Fargo along with national network feeds. Works great except during a heavy rain for brief moments.


----------

